# Nelson Mandela is Removed from Terrorism Watch List



## Toro (Jul 4, 2008)

Gee, I don't know.  I think he's still a threat.



> Former South African President Nelson Mandela is to be removed from a U.S. terrorism watch list under a bill President Bush signed Tuesday.



Mandela off U.S. terrorism watch list - CNN.com


----------



## jillian (Jul 4, 2008)

Mighty white of them.... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Gungnir (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm sure all those gasoline necklaces his organization did were just misunderstandings.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 5, 2008)

Gungnir said:


> I'm sure all those gasoline necklaces his organization did were just misunderstandings.



You forget, with liberals you are not a terrorist if all you do is kill white people. Though with South Africa that group killed a lot of blacks as well.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 5, 2008)

Jews killing terrorists in protection of homeland.... good. Whites killing blacks in protection of homeland.... bad.

Simplification but terrorism is wrong, plain and simple. When one resorts to murdering civilians they forfeit any consideration as respectable human beings. It does not matter why they chose to murder civilians ON PURPOSE, it only matters that they chose to do so.


----------



## editec (Jul 5, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Simplification but terrorism is wrong, plain and simple. When one resorts to murdering civilians they forfeit any consideration as respectable human beings. It does not matter why they chose to murder civilians ON PURPOSE, it only matters that they chose to do so.


 
_Bravo_

That may be the first ascii utterance I've read of yours that I can wholeheartedly sign onto.


----------



## jillian (Jul 5, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You forget, with liberals you are not a terrorist if all you do is kill white people. Though with South Africa that group killed a lot of blacks as well.



Because there's anyone anywhere who believes that.... sure there is...


----------



## Shogun (Jul 5, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You forget, with liberals you are not a terrorist if all you do is kill white people. Though with South Africa that group killed a lot of blacks as well.



dude, given your blank check support for israel despite the irony of Mandella you ARE one to talk..


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2008)

Street preacher from _Slacker_:  "Remember, terrorism is the surgical strike capability of the oppressed!"


----------



## Gungnir (Jul 5, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You forget, with liberals you are not a terrorist if all you do is kill white people. Though with South Africa that group killed a lot of blacks as well.



That's what I was talking about, I knew not many would care about dead Whites but Mandella's damnable ANC would put burning tires filled with gasoline around the necks of their fellow Blacks if they weren't ANC.

Further, I'm not convinced that the ANC isn't just a Xhosa domination of the other Bantu and Bushmen peoples of South Africa. From my readings most of the ANC leadership is Xhosa which are a minority group.


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2008)

Gungnir said:


> That's what I was talking about, I knew not many would care about dead Whites but Mandella's damnable ANC would put burning tires filled with gasoline around the necks of their fellow Blacks if they weren't ANC.
> 
> Further, I'm not convinced that the ANC isn't just a Xhosa domination of the other Bantu and Bushmen peoples of South Africa. From my readings most of the ANC leadership is Xhosa which are a minority group.



I've never really given a crap about South Africa, or the rest of the continent for that matter.  Should I?


----------



## Gungnir (Jul 6, 2008)

Not really. 

Africa has a lot of useful resources though.


----------

